# Spicy Fish Stew



## kitchenelf (Jun 21, 2004)

SPICY FISH STEW 


3 large red bell peppers (you can also use a combination of red, yellow, and orange, just NOT green)
5 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
12 shallots, chopped
2 14 1/2-ounce cans chopped tomatoes in juice
1 cup white wine (Chardonnay works well as long as it's unoaked)
2 garlic cloves, minced
3/4 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1 teaspoon grated lime peel
2 pounds firm white fish (tilapia is by far the best) cut into 1-inch pieces 

Cut fish and season with salt and pepper before you prepare peppers. The fish has a much better flavor when seasoned ahead of time and is REALLY hard to pick up a little salt flavor after it is in the stew already. 

Char bell peppers under broiler until blackened on all sides. Place peppers in glass bowl and cover with plastic wrap for 10 to 20 minutes. Peel, seed, and chop peppers. 

Heat oil in heavy large skillet or stock pot over medium heat. Add shallots and saute until very soft, about 6 minutes. Stir in peppers, tomatoes *with* juice, wine, garlic, and crushed red pepper. Simmer 10 minutes to blend flavors. Stir in cilantro and lime peel. Add fish; simmer until just opaque in center, about 5 minutes. Season stew to taste with salt and pepper. Spoon into bowls and serve. 

Makes 6 servings

Cook's Note - I add a bit more cilantro and lime zest right at the end to brighten the flavor. I probably tend to use more of both of these ingredients than the recipe calls for.


----------



## kyles (Jan 1, 2005)

I am bumping this for chisip and for myself!!!! Delicious!!!!


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 14, 2005)

yum! big time!


----------

